# Links to other posts concerning THE HOBBIT



## Eledhwen (Sep 18, 2003)

I have just written a long piece about Bilbo in The Guild of Tolkienology, and I thought it would be a good idea to add a thread here so that my piece, and other pieces about this wonderful book, could be found by people seeking such information.

Bilbo Baggins of the Shire


----------

